# Aquarium issue



## Bubai (8 Sep 2020)

I have facing the cloudy water in my tank after some day of using seachem matrix but its almost 5-6 days gone but my water not cleared up and also changed the water onces but next day it same cloudy. Now i'm found out that the inside glass have white spot type layer. So is it matrix problem or something couldn't understand




PLEASE SUGGEST


----------



## hypnogogia (8 Sep 2020)

I think it’s difficult to say at the moment, without a bit of more information.  Please could you provide some more information on: the length of time the tank has been set up, what filter media, other than matrix do you use, is the tank fully cycled yet, what substrate have you got?
My first thoughts are  either bacterial bloom, or no fine filter floss to take out the particles causing the cloudiness.


----------



## Bubai (9 Sep 2020)

I just rescape the tank for a month ago ...and using a small canister filter with three types of sponge filter using flourish,excel and macro but after putting the mtrix this happend.inside my glass have the small dotted white spot


----------



## Bubai (9 Sep 2020)




----------



## dw1305 (9 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





Bubai said:


> So is it matrix problem


My guess would be that it is "fines" from the Matrix (<"Pumice">), so unsightly, but not a real problem.  I'd try giving the Matrix a good rinse.

cheers Darrel


----------



## hypnogogia (9 Sep 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, My guess would be that it is "fines" from the Matrix (<"Pumice">), so unsightly, but not a real problem.  I'd try giving the Matrix a good rinse.
> 
> cheers Darrel


that, and perhaps put in fine filter fleece after the matrix for about a week.


----------

